# Huffman G519 Seat?



## rustjunkie (Jan 15, 2016)

Does anyone have an original condition Mesinger seat on Huffman (or other) G519?


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 15, 2016)

got any pics ??


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 15, 2016)

JAF/CO said:


> got any pics ??




that's what I'm looking for!


----------



## jkent (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the G519 Would have had a Persons seat. Not Messinger.
JKent


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 16, 2016)

Early Huffman may have been fitted with Messinger seats... see picture from manual...






Also check this out...

http://g503.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=239326&start=45#p1402344


----------



## jkent (Jan 16, 2016)

johan willaert said:


> Early Huffman may have been fitted with Messinger seats... see picture from manual...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And I was obviously wrong. Thanks for the correction.
I had never seen that picture before. And the bike on g503  Has a messinger seat and a persons tool pouch.
JKent


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks, Johan. I have one of these Mesinger seats. the original paint is good on it, but it came to me w/o any cover. I'd like to put the original stamp in it when I cover it.
Does the Huffman manual state what model seat is on the bike? If not, do you know? The stamp that was used in this one looks to me to be a later type, so I'm not sure I want to go with that model:


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 16, 2016)

Sorry, I have no other info on the Messinger seat on the Huffman... The Columbia manual only described the Persons model we all know, but no reference to this model...
The one on the G belongs to Andrew O'Bryan and he put it on his Huffman during restoration, Because it was on the bike when he obtained it, although it was not a 1942 model..


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 16, 2016)

johan willaert said:


> Sorry, I have no other info on the Messinger seat on the Huffman... The Columbia manual only described the Persons model we all know, but no reference to this model...
> The one on the G belongs to Andrew O'Bryan and he put it on his Huffman during restoration, Because it was on the bike when he obtained it, although it was not a 1942 model..




Alrighty, thanks a bunch for posting the scan


----------

